# Krull Arrives!



## ed buller (Jan 4, 2022)

Bit of a dream come true. One of the greatest fantasy scores ever written. Now to study in depth !


----------



## Double Helix (Jan 4, 2022)

Great! Horner is in my top 5. Have at it!


----------



## Markrs (Jan 4, 2022)

Now listening to the soundtrack. Was quite hard to find a it wasn't in either YouTube music or deezer. However I found it on a YouTube video playlist.


----------



## neumation (Jan 4, 2022)

ed buller said:


> Bit of a dream come true. One of the greatest fantasy scores ever written. Now to study in depth !


Enjoy, Ed! More Horner will be coming.


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 4, 2022)

neumation said:


> Enjoy, Ed! More Horner will be coming.


Awesome! Any hints?


----------



## tebling (Jan 4, 2022)

I had no idea this was in the works. On my wishlist now!


----------



## neumation (Jan 4, 2022)

patrick76 said:


> Awesome! Any hints?


No hints, yet. Not until the ink is dry.


----------

